# DS #1658: Ultimate Mortal Kombat (USA)



## shaunj66 (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2426^^


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Nov 13, 2007)

wow its been a while since a game's been rated M
haha the blood randomly shooting out on videos from IGN make this game look a little fun =P
i'll try it when i get the chance

...BAH my rom site doesnt have it up yet T_T
..i'll definetly try it when it does >


----------



## T-hug (Nov 13, 2007)

Raydor beat me by 2minutes!!
Not tried the game yet tryin to get a http dl


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 13, 2007)

This is like... epic. Let's hope it's good, I used to play UMK a lot when I was young. Not that I'm old, but... older. And wiser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: 'My' site already has it, yay!


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Nov 13, 2007)

FINISH HIM!


----------



## zif (Nov 13, 2007)

*MORRTAAAAAAAAALLLLLL KOOOOMMBAAAAAT*


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Nov 13, 2007)

FINISH HIM XDD woooot i found it on another site!!! =D i'll be off playing, might come back in a bit for comments =P


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 13, 2007)

about damn time now for contra 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so how many people would like me to hand teir ass to them in this game?


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 13, 2007)

*PAM PAM PAM PAM PAPAM PAM PAM PAM PAM PAPAM *

MORTAAAAAAAAAAL KOMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!


----------



## cubin' (Nov 13, 2007)

awesome. this will keep me busy till contra 4. wi-fi you say sir?! wifi ftw


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> wow its been a while since a game's been rated M


Dementium: The Ward was rated M, only came out a few weeks back.

Pretty happy with this conversion, plays very well to me and keeps the speed. Doesn't look as good as the home versions of UMK but then most home console to handheld conversions never do due to the resolution. So far its my favourite DS fighter, my thumbs ache like hell though from doing combos and special moves. I did notice the odd graphical glitch, like a line appeared at the top of the action screen.

Puzzle Fighter is quite good too, nice package they've got here.

Tried WFC but no one was on so I left it.

I'd give it 8/10, still not as good as the arcade but then thats because I prefer playing fighters with a bigger screen and a arcade stick.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Nov 13, 2007)

WE DONT CARE IF YOU CAN OR CANNOT FIND THE GAME ON UR LEET SITE !!!!! COMMENT ABOUT THE GAME PLEASE


----------



## Stitch (Nov 13, 2007)

i hope there's a one-button-fatality cheat, i suck at doing fatalitys


----------



## Euronymous (Nov 13, 2007)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## moozxy (Nov 13, 2007)

Wooo been looking forward to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





FITE!


----------



## moozxy (Nov 13, 2007)

Wooo been looking forward to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





FITE!


----------



## Jax (Nov 13, 2007)

TEST YOUR MIGHT


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wow its been a while since a game's been rated M
> ...



rawr chill dude, i said i would post comments about the game and i am. Overall UMC is an ok game i guess, i think ive outgrown the stage where i'll drag it along everywhere and play it when i have the chance. Brings back good memories though. Only thing i dislike is that the ds doesnt have an analog stick so simply trying to combo with a d-pad is annoying for me. good game though, brings back memories 8.5/10 from me.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Only thing i dislike is that the ds doesnt have an analog stick so simply trying to combo with a d-pad is annoying for me. good game though, brings back memories 8.5/10 from me.


Wouldn't it be brilliant if Nintendo did a new DS model with a thumbstick that was as good as the Neo Geo Pocket Colour? Beats ANY handheld consoles d-pad or that horrid PSP stick, awesome for any game.


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 13, 2007)

i played this so much at my mega drive... damn old memories. Now ROLL ON CONTRA 4


----------



## Rayder (Nov 13, 2007)

Now I remember why I never liked this game.....I am the Ultimate Suck at it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 13, 2007)

toooooooooasty !


----------



## primeboss (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome online and game


----------



## Euronymous (Nov 13, 2007)

Tried it, it's smooth as hell, tons of features, the moves are on the top screen. It's awesome. Also has puzzle kombat and online and yeah, it's great


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm, has it always been this hard to get a fatality in the time it gives you?


----------



## Icarus (Nov 13, 2007)

This game is going to stay in my R4 all the time. It plays really smooth and fast. Very much like the arcade version. I think the worst thing about the game is the lousy menus[Seriously, did they have to write the menus with "Arial" font ?] And 2nd thing about the game is that there is no training or practice mode. You always have to fight agains a computer so that really sucks. But on the other hand, this is definitely the best fighting game on DS.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 13, 2007)

oh god i hate the cpu in mortal kombat games. and there's no difficulty setting.


----------



## primeboss (Nov 13, 2007)

can anyone explain puzzle kombat to me? I played it and i just did random stuff.

Also i wish their was Mortal Kombat cart racer thingy


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(primeboss @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> can anyone explain puzzle kombat to me? I played it and i just did random stuff.
> 
> Also i wish their was Mortal Kombat cart racer thingy


Just line the colours up like you do in Columns and then when you see a MK sign, line that up with the colour that matches it.

The CPU in this is stupidly easy, I wish there was a difficulty setting so I can make it harder.


----------



## Jay Boy (Nov 13, 2007)

The amount of users reading this topic right now is insane.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 13, 2007)

Ermac: 12344
Mileena:22264
SubZero:81835

NOOB SAIBOT IS NOT IN THIS GAME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF WTF WTF !


----------



## Euronymous (Nov 13, 2007)

Mortal Kombat games are not for pussies. Yes the fatality time is really short, yes the cpu is hard and there's no difficulty, yes there is no training mode.

TEST YOUR MIGHT!


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Ermac: 12344
> Mileena:22264
> SubZero:81835


Haha, that was quick.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 13, 2007)

Noob Saibot IS in the game, I've seen his name on Extras.


----------



## Jay Boy (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Ermac: 12344
> Mileena:22264
> SubZero:81835
> 
> NOOB SAIBOT IS NOT IN THIS GAME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF WTF WTF !



Where do I put this in :S


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2007)

Plays pretty bad on WFC. Lots of lag. It's beyond me as to why this game wasn't released at least a year ago. Better late than never I suppose.

Bring on SFA too!!!


----------



## 2dere (Nov 13, 2007)

I bought a Mega Drive and MK3 earlier last month Just because I was sick of waiting for this game. I'm reading this while I'm waiting for the download to finish. I'm turning off the computer and heading to my room because I won't be leaving it today...


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Nov 13, 2007)

I think I'm going to be playing Puzzle Kombat more than UMK3...It's a pretty damn solid puzzle game.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 13, 2007)

this shit is unplayable


----------



## stormwolf18 (Nov 13, 2007)

doesnt work on G6 Lite


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Noob Saibot IS in the game, I've seen his name on Extras.




i meant he is not playable :-( but yes your right he is in the game


----------



## Akusoft (Nov 13, 2007)

I suck at fighting games, it'll be a laught to see me in wifi...


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Mortal Kombat games are not for pussies. Yes the fatality time is really short, yes the cpu is hard and there's no difficulty, yes there is no training mode.
> 
> TEST YOUR MIGHT!


The MK series is the easiest popular fighter there is.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 13, 2007)

Man...I suck at this game.  Used to be good at killer instinct, love the -> -> (a) move..spam that sucker


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Jay Boy @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ermac: 12344
> ...




Unlock Ermac, Mileena, Classic Sub-Zero

At the Ultimate Kombat Kode screen input the following codes:

(Note: To easily access the Ultimate Kombat Kode screen just get defeated and dont continue)
Unlockable	How to Unlock
Classic Sub-Zero	81835
Ermac	12344
Mileena	22264


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 13, 2007)

The game is good.. a very fateful arcade conversion, and the moves on the upper screen were a good idea. They just don't mention the distances for the Fatalities.. anyway.. used to play this a lot on my SNES when I was a kid.. just did Scorpion's fatality and felt like I was 12 again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this sells well and incentive Capcom and SNK to make some fighting games for the DS..

Oh well.. Cyrax just kicked my ass and handed it over to me.. guess I was better at this when I was 12..


----------



## Tomobobo (Nov 13, 2007)

Um is it just me and everyone I've played or is there no way to disconnect from the ranked games online, other than by turning off the system?  If not that's really really really stupid.  There's a little back icon in the top left corner, but you cant touch it or get to it or anything.


----------



## madmk (Nov 13, 2007)

Ahh this is good. At last a decent game with no shitty/unnecessary/gimmicky/annoying/boring touch screen controls :]


----------



## mrwright123 (Nov 13, 2007)

What g6 lite settings enable game to work. I tried different combinations but unfortunately not working.


----------



## Mieki (Nov 13, 2007)

WHERE IS CONTRA 4!!!???? On the other hand, what's the save type?


----------



## euqiddis (Nov 13, 2007)

wheres rayden? is he not in this?


----------



## LILROB (Nov 13, 2007)

Man does this ever bring back memories..Finally a game that is smooth in gameplay, will be playing this all the time on my ds


----------



## Nero (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome! Just as I predicted, the ROM was gonna be released today.

Downloading now... (If you ask me for the link, you will die,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

~Nero


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Jay Boy @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> The amount of users reading this topic right now is insane.



Insane? This is mild compared to Zelda PH and Mario Galaxy. Anyways, this doesn't look that good to me. I've always hated mortal combat. Anyways, from the looks of what most people feel about this game, looks like I am right not to get this game.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 14, 2007)

awesome!!! Downl- uh... canceling my reserve with gamestop... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




been waiting for this!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 14, 2007)

BABALITY!


----------



## Beelzebozo (Nov 14, 2007)

This definitely brings back memories. I remember when MK2 just came out on the arcades and the fuckers set the difficulty to the max.

I got my ass handed to me by Scorpion so many times...


----------



## natkoden (Nov 14, 2007)

Not working on G6 Lite with U-Disk Manager 4.9c


----------



## imyourxpan (Nov 14, 2007)

it doesn't work on my R4 and I have the latest everything...hmm i'm going to see it's more than likely a bad dump.


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Beelzebozo @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> This definitely brings back memories. I remember when MK2 just came out on the arcades and the fuckers set the difficulty to the max.
> 
> I got my ass handed to me by Scorpion so many times...








UMK3>MK3>MK2>MK>MKD>MKA

The 3D MKs are the most horrid Fighting games in VG History.

~Nero


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 14, 2007)

im i the only one who likes MKA


----------



## xxcheesexpuffxx (Nov 14, 2007)

Question.. Does Europe and Japan .nds work on US DS Lite's??? Just curious. thanks..


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> im i the only one who likes MKA



You're kidding, right?

That game was an absolute piece of shit that ate my $40.

Every character had the same damn basic moves! The only difference was the projectiles and the limited special moves.

~Nero


----------



## iritegood (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(xxcheesexpuffxx @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Question.. Does Europe and Japan .nds work on US DS Lite's??? Just curious. thanks..



Any game from any country works with any DS from any other country.
That includes ROM backups.


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xxcheesexpuffxx @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Question.. Does Europe and Japan .nds work on US DS Lite's??? Just curious. thanks..
> ...



Yes, the DS is completely region free.

So any problems with this on the R4 yet?

I'm at work.. with my Laptop. So I'm forced to leech.
13 KB/s, how exciting.

~Nero


----------



## Jay Boy (Nov 14, 2007)

Runs fine here.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 14, 2007)

someone please play wifi with me?


----------



## ismaboof (Nov 14, 2007)

How do you unlock sub zero? The code on gamefaqs is wrong


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 14, 2007)

anyone got it to work with G6 Lite?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?~`


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 14, 2007)

That puzzle game is just Super Puzzle Fighter 2 with Mortal Kombat characters.. :/


----------



## Yugge (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Raydor beat me by 2minutes!!
> Not tried the game yet tryin to get a http dl


Hurr hurr hint hint nudge nudge


----------



## Thundi (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(imyourxpan @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> it doesn't work on my R4 and I have the latest everything...hmm i'm going to see it's more than likely a bad dump.



Same problem on my M3DS Simply, ARM-7 fix did the trick though...
And damn the "finish him"-time is short, haven't managed to do one finisher yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Otherwise the game looks and plays really great, it's a keeper


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 14, 2007)

my bad.... but really this game is one of the best game for the ds. 43/41
thundi play me please!!!


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 14, 2007)

This game will fill my time until the upcooming release of Contra 4.


----------



## fitz420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i have a G6 lite with newest software.  can't get it to play.  tried arm7 fix, still not working.  tried in both safe and normal mode.  anymore ideas?


----------



## hova1 (Nov 14, 2007)

this game works just fine on my M3 Simply. no Arm7 fix needed.
man the npc's are just HARDCORE. not fair ಠ_ಠ


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> This game will fill my time until the upcooming release of Contra 4.



Oh good to know, im glad you managed to grace us with your feelings on this and tell us an unrelated game you also want. Who else wants to mention some other upcoming games they would like in a topic on a specific game? maybe tell us that you are 'DOWNLOADING RIGHT NOW!!' or that 'MY SITE DOESNT HAVE IT YET!!' also, since thats more useful input to every topic.


----------



## pika3000 (Nov 14, 2007)

seeing as how using the m3wiki settings with the newest firmware and game manager gave me nothing I had to use safemode.

While this game is pretty good, why couldn't they have ported the sub zero chronicles for the N64 instead.


----------



## nephdj (Nov 14, 2007)

anyone beaten kahn yet? i mean with default difficulty

he keeps raping me
I go ok until he corners me, then he destorys my soul


----------



## Stitch (Nov 14, 2007)

this game is a multilanguage release btw (german on my ds)
and classic sub-zeros fatality is censored


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Nov 14, 2007)

Feh, I expected some sort of training mode or the various other modes that I recall playing on my PC version...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 14, 2007)

Meh... I dont really like this game too much. I love the one for SNES but this one is... meh >__<

All IMO of course


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jester13 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Meh... I dont really like this game too much. I love the one for SNES but this one is... meh >__<
> 
> All IMO of course



What's the difference that's bothering you so much?

~Nero


----------



## cubin' (Nov 14, 2007)

This game seems a bit harder than the old console versions. Or maybe I was just better at it back then.


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> This game seems a bit harder than the old console versions. Or maybe I was just better at it back then.



Or maybe the Arcade version is just harder than the Console versions.

The SNES one was the first one I ever played.. So..

Yeah.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 SNES forever.

~Nero


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm fed up with wifi already every person I have played has went scorpion.


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> I'm fed up with wifi already every person I have played has went scorpion.








 Scorpion's awesome.

But Sub-Zero is better.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



==============================
My leeching laptop cannot D/L for it's life! I'm about the smash it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Downloading at 3kb/s is not fun, especially when I only have a 7 hour shift today.

Might as well wait until I get home.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## ole jason (Nov 14, 2007)

Doesn't work on EZF-IV... I get a save error whenever I open the file.  Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 14, 2007)

hehe.. funny storey. Chose some random guy (becuase I never really played MK before) so I didnt know his moves.
On wifi, I was just mashing every button I could see in hope to pull off a special move. Next thing I know, BAM! My supercard menu comes up!

I didnt even know I could do that...


----------



## Rankio (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Stitch @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> this game is a multilanguage release btw (german on my ds)
> and classic sub-zeros fatality is censoredÂ




Could be because the cart recognized your region.  Can anyone confirm if any fatalities are censored in any other language?


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> hehe.. funny storey. Chose some random guy (becuase I never really played MK before) so I didnt know his moves.
> On wifi, I was just mashing every button I could see in hope to pull off a special move. Next thing I know, BAM! My supercard menu comes up!
> 
> I didnt even know I could do that...


I think it's L+R+A+B+X+Y to return to the menu, and L+R+Start+Select to restart the current game...

- Sam


----------



## m3rox (Nov 14, 2007)

More people need to get online with this game, I haven't found a single opponent all day (ranked or worldwide)..


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iNFiNiTY @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This game will fill my time until the upcooming release of Contra 4.
> ...



Well, the same goes for you, doesn't it? Mini-modding and whining posts are just as bad as a baseless post, aren't they? Don't be hypocritical, please. Send him a private message or an email if you want to complain about his behaviour. Besides, he just said he'll play this game, how's that anything bad? It's not like he only posted "lol" or something like that... I think you are whining too much, it's a_ casual_ gaming forum, not a high-profile debating forum.

Anyway, I don't know why I got hyped about this. It's the same old MK. Same, old, MK. Same characters, same moves, same everything. Not that it's something bad, but... dunno. I think it got old for me. And yes, the AI is kinda... hard.

PS: Is my post useful enough for you, iNFiNiTY? >.>


----------



## Opium (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> More people need to get online with this game, I haven't found a single opponent all day (ranked or worldwide)..



I found an opponent easily. I really like the online system for this game too. When you find an opponent their scorecard comes up with their games/wins/disconnects and you both have to confirm you want to play each other then it goes into the game. Great idea.

I had a problem trying to exit a wifi match though without disconnecting. I changed my fight screen to the top screen. So how am I meant to hit the back button to leave the match? Is there a way?


----------



## damiussus (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(m3rox @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > More people need to get online with this game, I haven't found a single opponent all day (ranked or worldwide)..
> ...




You hit B on the char select screen to get out of a wi-fi match.


----------



## dib (Nov 14, 2007)

Pretty pathetic, notice how the special moves on the top screen don't change with reconfigured controls.

The puzzle game is cute, but not fun.  At all.  This game belongs in the 90s and they did nothing to help it now.


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, you could just mirror and reverse the moves.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## dib (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm talking about changing your buttons in the options.  For example, Scorpion's spear is back+back+low punch.  In the top display, it assumes your low punch is the default button and displays that even after you change it to a different button.


----------



## Echo1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Works fine on my R4 (latest firmware) without the ARM7 fix.


----------



## OSW (Nov 14, 2007)

Sounds like some pretty positive responses.

I'm not a MK superfan, but i can enjoy them so I'll definitely give this a shot! (lack of good english fighters on ds is high!)


----------



## 4saken (Nov 14, 2007)

Nothing beats Tekken >_>


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Nothing beats Tekken >_>


What a joke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this beats Tekken:
Street Fighter, Soul Calibur, Virtua Fighter, Dead or Alive, Art of Fighting, King of Fighters, ...


----------



## jamiewa (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> More people need to get online with this game, I haven't found a single opponent all day (ranked or worldwide)..


I tried 3 in a row  few hours ago, totally smacked the competition.. seems as if people forgot how to play


----------



## Zorn (Nov 14, 2007)

Can someone explain me what the moves on the right side mean? (with the skull and the paw icons) because they doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Jay Boy (Nov 14, 2007)

thos are fatalities. You do this when it goes 'FINISH HIM!"


----------



## ChiroToB (Nov 14, 2007)

anyone getting this problem?  I have an M3 Simply w/latest firmware... game loads but I get a screen saying save not found please remove and re-insert cartridge.(or something similar to that).  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks in advance.

-Chiro


----------



## squeaks (Nov 14, 2007)

My fave is sub zero.  I noticed something in the moves list.  The ice clone move is missing, it's down, back, low kick.  one of my fave move as it automatically freezes your foe when you ice clone yourself when you fly kick execute it above him in mk3.  not anymore in ultimate.  but, still, does this mean for the rest of the characters it's not complete as well?


----------



## euqiddis (Nov 14, 2007)

anyone got a move guide list for the game?

also wheres rayden??????


----------



## ChiroToB (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(squeaks @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> My fave is sub zero.Â I noticed something in the moves list.Â The ice clone move is missing, it's down, back, low kick.Â one of my fave move as it automatically freezes your foe when you ice clone yourself when you fly kick execute it above him in mk3.Â not anymore in ultimate.Â but, still, does this mean for the rest of the characters it's not complete as well?



you can always use gamefaqs to find a good move list.  

UMK3 is prob. the deepest and best of the MK games... though my heart is always going to be with MK2, UMK3 is the most playable and deepest game by far.


----------



## squeaks (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah! combos!  one thing I like or don't like about the combos is, there is no escape once started.


----------



## ChiroToB (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> I'm fed up with wifi already every person I have played has went scorpion.



Just wait till you get people picking Human Smoke all the time.  Scorpion(my fav. char of all time) is good, but he's only mid-tier.  When good players start playing on wifi, you'll see ALOT of H. Smoke, Ermac, Kano, Reptile, and Kabal...with almost as much Robot Smoke as well.  


The CPU isn't really that hard.. it's got some stupid easy patterns that it had in the arcade, in SNES/Genesis.


----------



## Siro (Nov 14, 2007)

Its awesome to play online and I got owned by a lot of guys proving how much I suck even still after all these years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the one I was playing with was selecting Human Smoke lol........


----------



## ChiroToB (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(squeaks @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> yeah! combos!Â one thing I like or don't like about the combos is, there is no escape once started.




the same could be said of good combos in Street Fighter 2 or 3, or any alpha game.  SF is my fav. game of all time btw... and any good combo is unbreakable if you land the first hit and continue correctly.


----------



## ChiroToB (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Siro @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Its awesome to play online and I got owned by a lot of guys proving how much I suck even still after all these years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That just doesn't surprise me that someone picked H. Smoke... LOL


----------



## ChiroToB (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ChiroToB @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> anyone getting this problem?Â I have an M3 Simply w/latest firmware... game loads but I get a screen saying save not found please remove and re-insert cartridge.(or something similar to that).Â Any help is appreciated.Â Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Chiro




so anyone have any idea why this is happening to me?  Please, any help is appreciated.


----------



## jesus_bon_jovi (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ChiroToB @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ChiroToB @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone getting this problem?Â I have an M3 Simply w/latest firmware... game loads but I get a screen saying save not found please remove and re-insert cartridge.(or something similar to that).Â Any help is appreciated.Â Thanks in advance.
> ...


It sounds like the screen you get when you need to do the Arm7 fix.


----------



## ole jason (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ChiroToB @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ChiroToB @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone getting this problem?Â I have an M3 Simply w/latest firmware... game loads but I get a screen saying save not found please remove and re-insert cartridge.(or something similar to that).Â Any help is appreciated.Â Thanks in advance.
> ...



I get the same thing with the EZ-IV.

I'm not sure what the arm7 fix is... I've never had to use it before.  Going to look into that now, thanks!


----------



## ole jason (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah you need the ARM7 fix, I just did it.  Here are easy to follow instructions http://homepages.nyu.edu/~yl589/arm7.html


----------



## ChiroToB (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ole jason @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Yeah you need the ARM7 fix, I just did it.Â Here are easy to follow instructions http://homepages.nyu.edu/~yl589/arm7.html



very cool...  what game did you use as the donor?


----------



## idn (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Stitch @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> this game is a multilanguage release btw (german on my ds)
> and classic sub-zeros fatality is censoredÂ


It's not. Classic Sub-Zero has a new fatality in UMK3, it was like this in every version. They didn't bring back his head-with-backbone ripping, instead he gouges out the opponent's eyes, that's why the screen turns black.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Nov 14, 2007)

Just got it and had a couple of matches online... player took Scorpion and then Sub Zero... needless to say they used the same moves over and over again. So I kicked his ass


----------



## decept (Nov 14, 2007)

I was playing this online last night for about an hour.  What I realized that after 3-4 matches with the same player it would start lagging quite bad.

I really couldn't test it fully since most players would just disconnect after losing a round, but the lag was getting annoying.

Other than that, this is a great release and I'm going to purchase it on the way home from work tonight.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 15, 2007)

Have anyone met me online? this game is fun


----------



## emeryw (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey all you G6 Lite users. I got the game to work by using the Arm7 fix, and patching it in safe mode. Enjoy!


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Nov 15, 2007)

Perfect game. 

My only gripe is that some stages have lag online. It's not as bad as Bleach though so it's still playable.

Best fighter on the DS now.


----------



## Nero (Nov 15, 2007)

:'( Jade is on damn steroids!

Projectiles all have no effect on her (she runs towards you) and then she does some mega sega duper super 20 hit combo on you! (exaggeration but you know what I mean)

She's the only one I lose on this game! Help! I cannot beat her..

~Nero


----------



## jesus_bon_jovi (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(emeryw @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Hey all you G6 Lite users. I got the game to work by using the Arm7 fix, and patching it in safe mode. Enjoy!


Wait. What? Are you using a G6 Lite? cause i could have sworn i already tried this and it didn't work for me.


----------



## Nero (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jesus_bon_jovi @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(emeryw @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all you G6 Lite users. I got the game to work by using the Arm7 fix, and patching it in safe mode. Enjoy!
> ...



Maybe because you didn't use the Arm7 Fix and patched it in safe mode?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## ole jason (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ChiroToB @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ole jason @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah you need the ARM7 fix, I just did it.Â Here are easy to follow instructions http://homepages.nyu.edu/~yl589/arm7.html
> ...




I'm not sure,  drawn to life I think.  It just needs to be a game that works


----------



## demishadow (Nov 15, 2007)

I tried with the arm7 fix, same one that got me Hoshigami running, in safe mode, and it didn't work. Screen flashes white, fades black, and nothing works.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 15, 2007)

Its a shame Midway didn't give us a compilation instead, the PSP got a title with three MK games plus other Midway games for the price of one budget game, while this DS game is actually full price.


----------



## di33yuk (Nov 15, 2007)

i can confirm i have it working on m3 simply with r4 1.11 kernel
pretty cool how the display the fatalitys on top screen


----------



## evadwolrab (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Only thing i dislike is that the ds doesnt have an analog stick so simply trying to combo with a d-pad is annoying for me. good game though, brings back memories 8.5/10 from me.


Doing quarter-circles on the d-pad is what made Capcom v SNK so awesome for me! More excited about this now - shall be playing this in the car while the WAG drives.


----------



## squeaks (Nov 15, 2007)

man... I got bored with it already.  even with online fight.  I can still remember 3 of my fave chaarcters' combos.  cyrax, smoke, subzero.  awesome.


----------



## darkdreamr (Nov 18, 2007)

i cant seem to get this game running on my slot 2 supercard SD.  has anyone had success?  what settings did you use


----------



## test84 (Nov 18, 2007)

u better ask it on SuperCard section.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(darkdreamr @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> i cant seem to get this game running on my slot 2 supercard SD.Â has anyone had success?Â what settings did you use


Just used default settings and it worked.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 13, 2011)

Man, the fatalitie time is super short and when i hold block , i cant make the fatality, anyone knows why?


----------

